# Lenght Restrictions at Camp Sites



## P &amp; P (Mar 4, 2004)

I am looking to buy a new Rv and am torn as to lenght.
I'm not a full timer yet I am semi retired and travel a lot.
I have heard that 32' is a breaking point at many state campgrounds.
We live in Calif so alot of our traves for short trips are in Calif,Oregon,nev. Has anyone out there run into this problem.
34'-36' RVs in diesel with a kithen slide seem more common.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 4, 2004)

Lenght Restrictions at Camp Sites

I'm not sure what you mean about kitchen slides, but it is true that many state parks do not have sites for the largest of motorhomes. We are fulltimers and we stay mostly in public parks. We at times have difficulty in finding a site with our 35' length, but usually can. But as you get longer the challenge becomes greater. Many of the national parks and some state parks restrict the length due to the ability of larger rigs to travel the road into the park. It isn't just an issue of the size of site. But if you are willing to stay in places other than state parks, or if you choose the park by the availability of large sites, you can probably do OK. I would suggest that since you are mostly interested in three states, visit their websites and see what the space in their state parks are limited to. That will tell you if there is an issue.


----------



## P &amp; P (Mar 8, 2004)

Lenght Restrictions at Camp Sites

Thank you for the reply Kirk. Your reply is encorraging. I tried the online site for CA and found nothing on lenght of RVs.
As to the kitchen slide, I am refering to a slide that is reverse of most.
This puts the dinning on the camp side. And kitchen on the drivers side.
Thanks again I'll keep digging.
One of the RVs we are considering is the journey 34h or a Alegro


----------



## Edmund A Skibinski (Mar 13, 2004)

Lenght Restrictions at Camp Sites

  Patrick , in my state the breaking off point in most of our  State Parks is between 28 ft. - 32 ft.  , and yes sometimes  there are state parks that allow bigger units but usually you have to park your towed vehicle someplace other than at your site , now I'am talking about my state only , Pa. .


----------



## P &amp; P (Mar 16, 2004)

Lenght Restrictions at Camp Sites

Edmund, Thankyou for the reply. This is the same that I am finding in Calif. Maybe I should reconsider my length in my purchase. The Mountain Aire with the w-22 Chassie is very nice rig.


----------

